# Revolution burned my cat :(



## MaraGrace26 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, so I'm wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. I have been applying Revolution to both of my cats for the past year. July 1st was the last time I applied it.. and when I went to apply it this month, I noticed that one of my cats had a bald scabby patch where I had applied it on him last month (See photo I attached). I noticed he has been scratching it, and because of that.. it's looking pretty raw. This never happened before with any other time I applied it. Yesterday and this morning I applied Neosporin hoping that might help it heal. Do you think this is something I should take him to the vet for? Or do you think this will heal on its own? I'm no longer going to use Revolution after this...i'm so upset that it burned him. I think it hurts him because when I get near the area, he makes it obvious he doesn't want me to touch it. Grrrr i'm so frustrated! I have been using Revolution because it was recommended by the Vet. Anyone recommend something different? They are both indoor cats... but I still feel that they should have protection. :cussing


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, I have never seen that before. However, if your cats are both indoor, and you don't have a dog, I wouldnt use flea products. My indoor cats never got fleas, except when I had a dog(even though she had flea protection) These are harsh chemicals, and I would not use them unless necessary.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, no reason to use any of the topicals if the cats are indoors and there are no dogs coming in and out.


----------



## MaraGrace26 (Aug 20, 2012)

What about heartworm/ear mite/roundworm protection? That's the main reason I was using the product... should I not worry about those either since they are indoor?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Indoor cats have no exposure to ear mites or roundworms. And heartworm in cats is controversial. In most cases, if they DO have it, it causes no actual problems. And most indoor cats aren't likely to have much mosquito exposure at all.

I only just started Frontlining my indoor cats. Even though my dogs go in and out I've never done it (and have never had fleas at all), but now that there is cytauxzoonosis on my property (as I know from my barn cat Thomas' death ) I have to (cytaux is carried by bobcats but transmitted by ticks). Otherwise I would NOT do it.

All the spot-ons are POISON. That's just fact. Who knows what they are doing to our critters' kidneys, livers, etc.? Read all the cautions on the package about not getting it on yourself and you'll understand.

Wish I didn't have to use any of this stuff, but I have no choice. You do!


----------



## MaraGrace26 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information! I will definitely not continue to use that stuff!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you use the right dosage? I know some people who buy the dose for large dogs and then try to split it up for cats/small dogs. It's a very bad idea. You can't be sure how much to use and even if you do, you won't ever get it exact. Too much can certainly cause this. If you still have the tube, check it and make sure it's for cats and the proper dose for your size cat.

If you used the correct dose, you should report an adverse effect to the FDA and the manufacturer.

I recall reading somewhere that Frontline Plus and Advantage II have the lowest rates for adverse effects. I don't use any on my cat but the dogs get Frontline Plus. If I were to use a flea preventative on my cat, I would probably opt for Advantage II. I will probably switch the dogs to it when I run out of Frontline Plus. It's a bit cheaper and we don't have ticks here.


----------



## MaraGrace26 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I don't have dogs.. so I would buy only the Revolution for cats (5lbs+ box) and use one tube on each of them, on the 1st of every month. It's just so strange that it happened this time, but never before. I will try and report it... it can't hurt!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

MaraGrace26 said:


> Yes, I don't have dogs.. so I would buy only the Revolution for cats (5lbs+ box) and use one tube on each of them, on the 1st of every month. It's just so strange that it happened this time, but never before. I will try and report it... it can't hurt!


Did you buy it in a sealed box? Sometimes vet offices do make mistakes and dispense the wrong dose.


----------



## MaraGrace26 (Aug 20, 2012)

scottd said:


> Did you buy it in a sealed box? Sometimes vet offices do make mistakes and dispense the wrong dose.


I actually ordered my last couple batches from 1-800 PetMeds. I can't remember specifically.. but i'm pretty sure it was sealed. I know the box was correct... but maybe the wrong tubes were put in the box. I guess I never double checked. My other cat didn't have any kind of reaction though.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

scottd said:


> I recall reading somewhere that Frontline Plus and Advantage II have the lowest rates for adverse effects. I don't use any on my cat but the dogs get Frontline Plus. If I were to use a flea preventative on my cat, I would probably opt for Advantage II. I will probably switch the dogs to it when I run out of Frontline Plus. It's a bit cheaper and we don't have ticks here.


Bear in mind that neither FL nor Advantage are working as well as they used to, on either ticks or fleas. The critters have developed resistance.

As a consequence, I am probably going to switch the dogs to Vectra 3D next year (new product), but the cat version doesn't get ticks (I guess the stuff used in the dog version is too toxic for cats), so the cats will have to stay w/ FL. I'm most concerned about ticks brought in by the dogs so hopefully that will work.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

MaraGrace26 said:


> I actually ordered my last couple batches from 1-800 PetMeds. I can't remember specifically.. but i'm pretty sure it was sealed. I know the box was correct... but maybe the wrong tubes were put in the box. I guess I never double checked. My other cat didn't have any kind of reaction though.


I'd bet on that being your problem. I've heard many times about people buying pet meds discounted online and having starnge reactions. It's possible the batch was expired, then repackaged into a box with the correct label, or that it was a different product switched...The only way to know it's safe is to buy from your vet!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

hoofmaiden said:


> As a consequence, I am probably going to switch the dogs to Vectra 3D next year (new product), but the cat version doesn't get ticks (I guess the stuff used in the dog version is too toxic for cats), so the cats will have to stay w/ FL. I'm most concerned about ticks brought in by the dogs so hopefully that will work.


Vectra contains permethrins...I wouldn't use it with cats in the house.



librarychick said:


> I'd bet on that being your problem. I've heard many times about people buying pet meds discounted online and having starnge reactions. It's possible the batch was expired, then repackaged into a box with the correct label, or that it was a different product switched...The only way to know it's safe is to buy from your vet!


Expired product may lose it effectiveness, but I highly doubt that it would be approved by the FDA if being old caused a chemical reaction that caused burns. More likely to be counterfeit product to begin with. Then again these products can build up and cause negative reactions over time.

I agree with those that said indoor cats with no dogs in the house don't need these types of meds. I've had cats for 26 years and never used anything (and they even have access to the screened porch all summer) until I got Jake and he brought fleas with him.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Vectra contains permethrins...I wouldn't use it with cats in the house.


Neither would I.

Has anyone tried Assurity? I posted about it and no one responded.

https://www.assurity4cats.com/

The active ingredient is spinetoram. Their product for dogs is called Comfortis and it's active ingredient is spinosad.

Edit: The reviews on Assurity are not promising. LOTS of adverse reactions.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Vectra contains permethrins...I wouldn't use it with cats in the house.


My understanding is that it's fine as long as it's dry. I.e.., treat the dogs outside in the a.m. before I leave for work--they would not be back inside until evening. 

I'm in a situation where there is a lethal disease on my property, probably in many of the ticks out there. If even ONE cytaux infected tick bites a cat he would probably die, and there is every chance of the dogs bringing in ticks. So I simply must have protection that works!

I'll ask my vet about the Vectra 3D


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

EmilyMayWilcha said:


> If you keep your cat inside it can't get ticks, so why are you worried about them?


Seriously? So you don't think it's possible that a tick could hitch a ride into the house on a dog or human and end up on a cat? When I got Jake they told me he had been treated with Fronline Plus, apparently it wasn't working because I pulled 18 ticks off him in the first few days...only a handful of them were attached, the rest were just loose in his fur.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

Her dogs go outside and can bring ticks in. At least I'm pretty sure that's what I read in previous posts.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

hoofmaiden said:


> My understanding is that it's fine as long as it's dry. I.e.., treat the dogs outside in the a.m. before I leave for work--they would not be back inside until evening.


That's not what I've heard, but don't remember the source. I'd be interested to know what you find out.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, as I've said repeatedly, the ticks can hitch a ride in on the dogs--or on me for that matter. I live basically in the woods. I've already lost one cat to cytaux and I am doing whatever I can to prevent having it happen again.


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

I am having the same issue regarding Vectra 3D. We don't have burns but I don't know how safe it really is with people constantly citing permethrins. My cats paw twitches after applying it. One of my roommates works in a vet hospital so she could easily bring fleas home to the cat. What would you recommend instead?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

freedevil said:


> I am having the same issue regarding Vectra 3D. We don't have burns but I don't know how safe it really is with people constantly citing permethrins. My cats paw twitches after applying it. One of my roommates works in a vet hospital so she could easily bring fleas home to the cat. What would you recommend instead?


Um . . .Vectra 3D is NOT approved for use in cats! Vectra makes another product for cats, which does not get ticks--and it's not called 3D. If you're applying the 3D to a cat that would be very bad!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Elizabeth, for what it's worth, monolauren helped one cat survive, according to this account: 

Carroll County News: Local News: 'Star' defies the odds in battle with deadly Bobcat tick fever (12/19/06)
cytauxzoonosis resource

What a stressful situation to be living in the vector zone for this terrible disease! I am sure you are doing you best - you and your kitties have my prayers and good thoughts...

Fran


----------



## freedevil (Aug 21, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> Um . . .Vectra 3D is NOT approved for use in cats! Vectra makes another product for cats, which does not get ticks--and it's not called 3D. If you're applying the 3D to a cat that would be very bad!


Oops, Its Vectra for cats. There's a cat on the box. I don't really know the names.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Fran said:


> Elizabeth, for what it's worth, monolauren helped one cat survive, according to this account:
> 
> Carroll County News: Local News: 'Star' defies the odds in battle with deadly Bobcat tick fever (12/19/06)
> cytauxzoonosis resource


Maybe . . . or maybe this was one of the few who would have survived anyway. The only thing that has been proven via a study to help is an anti-malarial medicine which is super expensive so most vets don't carry it (and by the time you know you need it, it's too late). Even then, far from a sure thing. Info on it here:

Have You Heard? A new treatment option for feline cytauxzoonosis (script) - Veterinary Medicine

I corresponded w/ the vet in charge of the study (Dr. Cohn) who was super nice but really had NOTHING to offer me other than "get them inside and keep everyone Frontlined." Which I did--remaining 2 barn cats came inside, and all the cats and the dogs are now Frontlined regularly, despite my hatred of systemic chemicals.

Frontline is not a sure thing, of course, as it takes time for them to die and it is suspected that the tick can transfer the cytaux w/in a short time of attaching. But it's better than nothing.


> What a stressful situation to be living in the vector zone for this terrible disease! I am sure you are doing you best - you and your kitties have my prayers and good thoughts...


Thanks. The main problem is living in the woods--there are bobcats around, I know, although I haven't seen one alive (saw one hit by a car once ). 

The sad fact is that w/in 20 years or so I'll bet all of you will be worrying about this. 20 years ago it was found in ONE STATE ONLY. Now it's througout the SE and lower midwest. Since some cats who are exposed never get sick but become carriers, eventually it will be everywhere-those carrier cats will move around the country and infect others until it's an epidemic. Dr. Cohn has not been able to get funded by the drug companies b/c, not being far-seeing, they don't see enough $$ in it for them. In 20 years they'll regret not funding her.


----------

